# My Little Man Oliver



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I loved my little man and i guess he is free now but waaaay to young.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry for your loss - He was a stunner :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry about your beautiful boy.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you Charity....It was a long hard battle for which we lost.Hard as it was and is at peace he now rests.


----------



## DudleyandTia (Apr 15, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. What a handsome boy he was. Run free at rainbow bridge sweet Oliver <3


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you DudleyandTia


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Rest in peace Oliver xx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So very sorry hun...gorgeous darling...thinking of you.
R.I.P. Dearest Oliver xx


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you Paws and Lisa


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I have just been reading some of your poetry, you have a real talent.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you Firedog. Unfortunately its times like these that bring that side of me out.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry about Oliver ... Beautiful dog.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you Knightofalbion.He was a very handsome studious boy.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. xxx


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you Petloverjo


----------

